# 77 Years Later, Yacht Repeats Win in Trans-Pacific Race



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dorade, considered the forebear of modern ocean racing yachts, won the 2,225-nautical-mile Transpac race from Los Angeles to Honolulu in 1936. And 77 years later, the slender white hull with tall spruce masts rolled to victory again, beating the most modern carbon-fiber ocean racers to win its division and the overall King Kalakaua Trophy.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/26/s...repeats-win-in-transpacific-race.html?hp&_r=0

Down


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

So kool


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

Someday


----------

